# Simplicity tractor?



## sjensen24 (Aug 29, 2010)

I have owned this tractor for three years and need some help in identifying it. I received no owners manual and can find no identifying marks on it. I was told it is a simplicity. I have recently seen one that looks very siimilar on Craig's list, but the paint colors were different. Does anyone know the make and model?


----------



## Ahillbilly (May 19, 2009)

Your tractor looks very much like mine, I'm sure all the parts are the same except for the engine. The color scheme is different than mine and the motor is totaly different than mine. From the picture it looks like yours was re powered, I could be wrong though. Mine is a simplicty powermax 9020 and was also sold under the brand name Alis Chalmers 720. My dealer has no listing for my tractor so I just order parts for a Alis Chalmers 720 and everything fits. These two models had a 19.5 hp Onan opposing twin cly motor. Hope this gets you a bit closer to the info your looking for
Allan


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Looks tough alright! Some hell for stout wheel weights! Is that a radio in the red box with the antenna? Yopu have a very nice place and I love that lawn. Is that clover I spy?


----------



## sjensen24 (Aug 29, 2010)

thanks for the input. I will do some research on that model.

The red box is a radio, but the tractor makes enough noise that I do not use the radio. Creeping charlie in the lawn, not clover.

thanks again.


----------

